# NANKING CHERRIES



## NorthernWinos (May 3, 2007)

The Nanking Cherries are blooming...kind of windy today for bees to pollinate, but did hear a few out there....
After years of grazing on the cherries a couple time each year...then letting the birds eat them in a matter of days....I saw a recipes on Jack Keller's Site for Nanking Cherry Wine......So...this year I have great expectations of making some wine out of them....


----------



## CajunTim (May 3, 2007)

Northern, 
That looks very nice and peaceful. Hope you can keep the birds away from all them cherries.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2007)

Northern, as Cajun said, it looks very peaceful there. I think a little waterscape there would make it my tranquil getaway!


----------



## grapeman (May 4, 2007)

Great spot NW. I don't know how you fit all that work in a day to maintain everything. Is that arbor made out of wagon wheels? Too cool!


----------



## bmorosco (May 4, 2007)

How will you keep the birds away Northwest??


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 4, 2007)

Appleman....yes the arbor is made out of wheels....packer wheels from and old grain drill...we were at a farm auction and they were in a pile...I bought them all for $9...Jim said 'what did you want those for'...I drew him a plan and once again he fulfilled my dreams. 


With other fruit when they are near ready I'll put some bird netting up....it works with other berries and hope to get them this year and give the wine a try...Hope they pollenate....was terribly windy yesterday and a few days of rain ahead.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 4, 2007)

Here are a couple more photos of Nanking Cherries....they are the first tree/bush to bloom here...For anyone interested, think they would grow anywhere in the country...other trees and bushes are budding. 









*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## kutya (May 4, 2007)

Northern, great photos, what a beautiful spot...


----------



## jobe05 (May 4, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I drew him a plan and once again he fulfilled my dreams.




Now how sweet is that............ brings a tear to my eye....


Nice pictures, I wish I had a peacefull resting place like that to go sit and read a book, or just take a knap........ Someday...... sigh.........*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Trigham (May 4, 2007)

Northern Smorthern,your not northern at all....I thought u were very northern, your at least 6 weeks ahead of us here when it comes to climate



. it snowed on wednesday night here, its gone again but it snowed dang it all




Really though very beautiful area you should be proud!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 6, 2007)

Had a fun day yesterday...Went to the city to pick up a few things....on the way saw a garage sale out in the country [those are usually interesting] Picked up a scooter...




You don't get much for twenty-five bucks.


Found the folks who sell Tamales on Cinco de Mayo...then took a side trip to the Bare-root warehouse....Picked up 4 more Nanking Cherries, another Nannyberry and Buffalo Berry for my old plants who need a mate, also got another Ohio Buckeye...love that little tree....So...my wine garden has a few more plants in it....


Got everything planted in hurricane winds, but barely got a sprinkle while it rained like crazy not far away....Hope we get some rain today...


----------



## Wade E (May 6, 2007)

Hey, I had 1 of those when I was about 10 years old. I hope its not the
same 1 as it wouldnt stay running for more then 2 days at a pop without
working on something.


----------



## jobe05 (May 6, 2007)

You are so lucky! A few years ago I picked Timmy (my Youngest) up at the bus stop and told him that we were going to play hookie today, and not tell anyone. I had told my wife, but it made him feel better thinking he was getting away with something. It was a friday, and I told Timmy that we were going to go Garage Selling to find him a mini bike like the one you found. We traveled over 400 miles that day and couldn't find anything. At the end of te day, poor Timmy really had his heart set on that Mini Bike. We finally found one at the little country hardware store up the road..... He wanted $800 for it.... I baught it, got it home, Timmy drove it about 10 feet and was afraid of it!..............


I am finding that I need a bigger yard for all the plants that I need to make wine with, you pretty lucky there too...


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 6, 2007)

This one has a Briggs &amp; Stratton motor on it and starts right up...so it's not an original Arctic Cat.


----------



## bmorosco (May 6, 2007)

Had an old honda 50...Wow seeing you sit on that bike jogs alot of memories!!Thanks for that!


----------



## Wade E (May 6, 2007)

NW, Briggs &amp; Stratton's are the best right along with Kohler. My
old 1 had a Tecumseh and it was a P.O.S. Although Tecumseh has come a
long way, they still dont produce a motor that runs when warm but they
do make a pretty darn good snowblower engine. Its funny that their
motors just dont run well in warmth! Never did and probably never will
if they havent figured it out by now.


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 6, 2007)

The dog hated it....chased Jim through the yard first trip out.


----------



## grapeman (May 6, 2007)

Well if the dog chases it, that a good sign he really likes it. Kind of like a dog chasing cars- they love to do it, but when they finally catch up with it they have a hel... of a time trying to bury it!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 7, 2007)

Finally the wind has stopped, after such a storm we barely got 1/2" of rain...


Sun came out today and the flowers opened...








The branches are loaded....wait till you see this fruit if you've not seen them before...








And the Bumble Bee's were working them over...


----------



## jobe05 (May 7, 2007)

Wow... How pretty.


If everyone of those little flowers bears fruit........... Your going to be very busy.........


Very happy, but very busy...


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2007)

What are those NW, are those the Elderberry bushes? I have no idea


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 7, 2007)

Nanking Cherries....I'll post photos in a few months if they set fruit....the fruit fills the whole branch...and...up until now we just left the fruit for birds.


A girlfriend makes Cordials with hers and got me thinking, then I found a recipe for wine....and...with any luck....this year the cherries will be made into some wine.


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2007)

Dahhhh!!! I guess thats why you posted these pictures under the Nanking Cherry topic. Sometimes I amaze myself with stupidity!






*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jobe05 (May 7, 2007)

wade said:


> Sometimes I amaze myself with stupidity!




And sometimes you amuse us with it!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 25, 2007)

Nanking Cherry blossomsappear not to have all pollenated....they did bloom very early during a very cold and extremely windy time, hard on the bees....so the fruits don't appear to be as thick as usual...usually they are touching each other...[must be because I really wanted them this year for wine...the years they are left for the birds they were thick on the stems]



Will get what I can.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 1, 2007)

July 1st....some of the fruit is rips and ready to pick...Picked about one quart this PM...








The fruit set as less than good...hope to get enough for at least one gallon of Nanking Cherry wine.


Have planted 7 new bushes and rescued 5 seedling from around the garden...so in future years might have a better harvest.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 5, 2007)

Been picking a few Nanking Cherries...









A meager harvest compared o other years when they were just left for the birds...might get enough for a couple or three gallons...at least will have a taste.


Anyone ever made Nanking Cherry wine????


----------



## grapeman (Jul 5, 2007)

Those look great NW. Are they sweet or tart? How big do they run? They sure look juicy!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 5, 2007)

They are probably 1/2" around..they hang on to the plant really well when ripe...I would call them sweet when they get fully ripe....Some Web Sites call them tart....I was mowing yard today and would grab a few when going by the bushes...they are delightful!!!


Seems this year they bloomed like all years...loaded with flowers...but very early...the blossoms might have gotten frosted, which accounts for the small harvest...The late blossoms might be what fruit that is out there.


I want more plants!!!! Lots of them!!!
Italked to the County Soil &amp; Water guy at the parade in town yesterday...he said I can get them like any tree order...think I am going to get apacket of them next year and plant them in a row somewhere. I bought 4 new plants from a bare root place this spring and found some volunteer seedlings around the yard....So getting more plants for the future.


I am sure the wine will be great....Might buy some cherries to add to my meager harvest...Or will just give them a chance and make a small batch.


----------



## swillologist (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I would call them tart to nw. If I was going to get some cherries to put with them I would get tart cherries. The tart pie cherries I have are kinda sweet when they are ripe also. I think thepie cherriestaste about the same as the nanking cherries.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 16, 2007)

L






k, am I lucky or what???






Was driving through our little village the other day and saw something RED, went back today to have another look....It was a hedge of Nanking Cherries. Went in and asked the old fellow about them and he said to take all I want...I was back in a flash with my buckets...
They were very ripe and falling off the bushes...the Robin's were not happy with me. I took fruit off of 3 bushes...


Got 41.75# of cleaned cherries...






I am a happy camper and have a new friend...We chatted while I picked....will stop over some greens and a recipe and jar of salsa....


----------



## jobe05 (Jul 16, 2007)

Those look great NW, and you were very lucky to come across them the way you did.

How much wine will your almost 42 pounds make? What do Nanking cherries taste like? Are they like normal cherries? 

I'd keep your new friend very happy, but never give him some of the wine. If he knew he can make great wine with those berries you'll never get any more


----------



## grapeman (Jul 16, 2007)

Well no wonder you are a hampy camper with all those cherries. Hope the wine turns out as nice as those cheeries look. The little stray kitten likes your dancing flower. Two days ago a kitten showed up on the upper deck and jumped off-8 feet down when Will went out the door. He came back and is super friendly. Anybody want a nice little kitty?
Anyway I was sitting here reading NW's post and the kitten jumped up on the desk and started batting at the dancing flower. Too cute!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 16, 2007)

I was a driving down the road the other day, over in Tennessee as a matter of fact and I saw something blue.....Wasn't no cherries though. It was the lights of a Tenn. State Trooper, He asked to see my liscense and registration, i handed them to him and as he was a looking them over he kept swatting at a fly circling his head. He handed them back to me and began writing me a ticket, still swatting at them flies. Dang flies, he muttered!! Thems Circle Flies Podner I told Him. Circle flies? Whats that he asked me. I tole him that those are flies that typically hang out around a barn and circle a horses rear end. He eyeballed me and asked me, Boy, you calling me a horses ass? OH No Sir, I told him, I would never do that, I have too much respect for law enforcement officers. He continued writing my ticket, handed it to me and I just smiled at him and said. "Its hard to fool them flies thoughPodner"


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 16, 2007)

Waldo....that's a cute one....






Jobe, I have never made any Nanking Cherry wine before, so can't really say for sure. I had 13# off of my bushes and was kind of bummed out about only have enough for a gallon or two...Now...I can made lots of it...Know it will be good, because these cherries are sweet and juicey...My hands were just sticky when I was done picking.


I will save my bottles of WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate to use on this wine....


Here is the recipe from Jack Keller's web Page...I 'copied&amp; pasted' it...hope not one minds...


<CENTER>
<H3>NANKING CHERRIES</H3></CENTER>

*


The Nanking cherry Prunus tomentosa, has escaped cultivation and can be found all over the United States where rainfall exceeds 12 inches a year, but especially in the South. Also called the Manchu Cherry, Chinese Bush Fruit, Bush Cherry, and Hedge Cherry, the vigorous shrub grows to 10 feet in height. It produces heavy crops of half-inch tart, red fruit with a tangy flavor similar to sour cherries. They hold well on the plant, up to three weeks after ripening if the birds allow it, and are often made into pies, jams and jellies. They are less often made into wine, but certainly can be. It doesn't take many to flavor a wine.


The fruit should be picked only when fully ripe in July or August, depending on the location. The average mature bush will easily yield enough fruit for 2-3 gallons of wine. Like many dark berries, the wine's color will suffer if exposed to bright light. For this reason, use dark glass fermentation vessel or clear glass wrapped in brown butcher paper. Store and age bottles in a dark place.
<CENTER>
<H3>Nanking Cherry Wine</H3></CENTER>
<UL>
<LI>3 lbs ripe Nanking cherries 
<LI>1½ lbs granulated sugar 
<LI>1 11-oz can Welch's frozen grape (Concord) concentrate 
<LI>6 pts water 
<LI>1 crushed Campden tablet 
<LI>1 tsp pectic enzyme 
<LI>½ tsp acid blend 
<LI>1 tsp yeast nutrient 
<LI>Burgundy wine yeast </LI>[/list]


Bring water to boil and dissolve sugar in it, stirring until completely clear. Meanwhile, wash and destem the cherries and tie them into a nylon straining bag. With hands, crush the cherries in primary fermentation vessel. Add acid blend and yeast nutrient and pour boiling sugar-water over fruit. Stir briefly to aid in dissolving additives, cover primary, and allow to cool to 70-75 degrees F. Add crushed Campden tablet, stir, recover, and set aside 12 hours. Add thawed can of grape concentrate and pectic enzyme, stir well, recover and set aside additional 12 hours. Add yeast, recover and allow to ferment seven days, squeezing bag twice daily. Squeeze well to extract juice, discard pulp, and transfer to dark secondary fermentation vessel or clear one wrapped with brown paper. Top up if necessary and fit fermentation trap. Rack after 30 days, top up and refit airlock. Repeat after 30 additional days and again two months later. Stabilize, sweeten to taste (if desired) and set aside 2-3 weeks. Bottle, store in a dark place and taste after six months to a year. Improves with additional aging. [Author's own recipe]


































































































































































**Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Bert (Jul 17, 2007)

What a great find Northern and they really look great.....there will be some nice cherry wines this winter....Looks great..


----------



## Waldo (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree Bert......Oh that I could be that lucky...Keep us pictures coming as it progresses NW


----------



## Wade E (Jul 17, 2007)

What a great find NW, that should be enough for about what, 18 gallons with what you have from your yard?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome color to those, must of been right at there peak.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes, JW...They were very ripe...I never have enough patience to wait for my own till they are that ripe...Just perfect... sticky fingers are good.


As for showing progress....they are in the freezer...think they will be there for awhile....next project is a Raspberry/Merlot....well...maybe will do the Nanking Cherry/Red Grape first...so many wines...so few carboys...so little time!!! 


The Chokecherries are beginning to ripen too...so will be picking them and the Raspberries are still producing a few....The garden is starting to over produce too. This is the best time of the year....Picking fruit really gives me a spiritual boost.


I am hoping to get about 12 gallons of Nanking wine and maybe blend another batch 50/50 with Chokecherries. I think I'll use 20# per 6 gallon batch.....There are still some berries on the old guys plants...I brought him some veggies today and he was as happy as I was yesterday...didn't want to ask for more...should have tho as they are so ripe they were falling off the bushes....

Life is good!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 27, 2007)

Had to juice out some fruit to make room for more in the freezers...


Did the Nanking Cherries....Pretty red juice















27# fruit = 8.5# pits...








Will make wine soon....


----------



## grapeman (Jul 27, 2007)

That's a nice interesting looking juice NW. How's the flavor and acidity? Did yoy happen to check the SG of the plain juice to see about how much sugar is in the juice? I'd love to get one of those steamers. They look so handy!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks great NW.......Had my nose against the monitor just trying like hell to get a sniff






Appleman you would love the steamer I do believe.


----------



## Dean (Jul 28, 2007)

NW, I'm still extremely jealous!!!!! Very nice looking juice! I think that's going to make a killer wine!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 28, 2007)

I will check the Brix...got a Refractometer...but have to calibrate it yet. I need some distilled water.....Would the water out of the dehumidifier be distilled???


I think the acid would be very low...so when I make the wine will have to add a lot as we like our wine with a bit of a tang....so will need more tannin too.


Anyone who has fruit to make wine would love the juicer.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 28, 2007)

That looks delish NW!
*Edited by: wade *


----------

